# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aqui o dia a dia de meu aqua!!!!

## carlos teodosio

bom isso é tudo que eu fiz no meu aquario passo a passo.
qualquer duvida é só perguntar. teve algumas alterações que depois eu coloco.

Começando um novo mundo!!!!

Inicio: 06/11/2008
Nome do aquario: Recife dos palhaços.
aqua: 60*30*40(c,l,a) 72 litros brutos.
agua: de torneira no inicio da ciclagem. ( depois agua de lagão). 
sump: sem sump.
skimmer: seclone com bomba MJ 1200 e skilter 250.
iluminação: calha 2 T8 de 20w e 1 azul 20w ( todas buyo)
circulação: MJ 1200 
densidade:1024
aquecedor: sem aquecedor 
refrigeração: 2 coller 12w
subtrato: +- 12 kg de halimeda
rocha: 5 kg
sal sintetico: corallife 1320kg + 800g de sal red sea do mar vermelho.

Dia 8/11/2008 :4,300kg rocha sintetica e 1 de rocha vulcanica.


Nada foi adcionado porém foi abservado que havia algumas bacterias que logo sumiram.a temperatura tá em 28°c.

Dia 9/11/2008 

Nada foi adcionado, percebi que as rochas sinteticas deram uma escurecidas nas pontas delas. e os pedaços de rm estão verdes . amanha se posivel vou compram uns paguros. a temperatura tá em 28°c.

10/11/2008

Hoje foi adcionado + - 800g de sal red sea a desidade antes era de 1015 agora não tenho ideia de quanto está agora.a temperatura tá em 28°c. Adcionei um mini-paguro e um turbo snail estão bem e ativos no aqua. Pensei que não irião viver. A iluminação ainda está fraca e não sei quando vou melhorar ela, por isso não vou colocar peixes nem corais. Pretendo colocar 2 palaços ocillaris, 4 turbo snail, 4 mini paguro e  2 camarão bailarino. Corais xenia e 1 anemona.  

11/11/08

Hoje nada foi adcionado. Verifique a densidade 1024 está ótima, o mini paguro e o turbo snail estão melhor imposivel.a temperatura tá em 28°c.

12/11/08

Hoje foi colocado contact preto no fundo e comprei uma lampada de 20w. Agua está muito verde não sei porque,a temperatura tá em 28°c. o skilter está funcionando a todo vapor e estou muito contente porque eu vi no skilter está formando espulma densa e escura mesmo sem peixe. o skimmer funciona perfeitamente.

13/11/08

Hoje comprei mais um turbo snail enorme.a temperatura tá em 28°c.

14/11/2008

Hoje comprei mais 1kg de rocha e 2 paguro. e skimmer está funcionado bem e eliminando os poluentes do aqua.a temperatura tá em 28°c.

15/11/2008

Hoje consegui compra 212g de rocha viva,e me custaram só R$ 2,00. Elas são lindas e estão maturada. O skimmer está com muita sugeira estou um pouco preocupado, mais deve ser normal. Adcionei bioballs no skilter para acelerar a biologia do aquario. Is turbo snail estão bem ativo e andando o aqua todo. estou colocando ração para acelerar a biologia. Indicado por um logista.

16/11/2008

Hoje comprei +- 300g carvão ativado e 200g de rocha. a aqua está mais claro e mudei o layout do aquario está melhor e as rochas estão mais firmes.  a temperatura tá em 25°c.

17/112008

Hoje nada foi adcionado. Está tudo normal. a temperatura tá em 28°c.

18/11/2008  

Comprei 600g de rocha sintetica. estou muito preocupado porque o skimmer está espulmando demais.a temperatura tá em 25°c.

19/11/2008

Nada foi adcionado e nem dei atenção para a aquario hoje. A temperatura tá em 25°c. O sikimmer está com o copo jeio de agua e com muita espulma. 

20/11/2008

Nada foi adicionado. e está tudo bem com o aqua.

21/11/2008

Nada foi adicionado. e está tudo bem com o aqua.

22/11/2008

Nada foi adicionado. e está tudo bem com o aqua.

23/11/2008

Nada foi adicionado. e está tudo bem com o aqua.

24/11/2008 

Hoje fiz modificação na bomba de ciculação e está melhor. Nada foi adicionado.

25/11/2008

nada foi adicionado.

26/11/2008

hoje estou muito contente, colocei meu primeiro peixe. Agora está começando a melhorar. 

27/11/2008

Cara nada foi colocado mais está legal o aqua.

28/11/2008

coloquei 2 mini paguro e 1 turbo snail. Estou feliz amanha vou comprar rocha viva de um amigo que está desativando o aqua dele.

29/11/2008

Hoje coloquei o coller para funcionar a temperatura caiu para casa dos 23ºc.

.30/11/2008

Hoje coloquei a rocha viva e por sorte ganhei um muda coral zoanthus e um estrela nacional filhote está se formando agora mais é linda.Temperatura 23°c.

31/11/2008

comprei um saquinho para por o carvão coloquei quase todo o carvão. Temperatura 23°c.

01/12/2008

nada foi colocado no aqua. meu turbo snail morreu.a agua está cristalina.Temperatura 23°c.

02/12/2008

nada foi colocado no aqua. Temperatura 23°c.

16/12/2008


Bom faz muito tempo que não escrevo nada. Hoje comprei +- 4,3kg rochas vivas, e veio 5 estrelas do mar e mais 1 que ja tinha. em uma das rv tem um coral lindo
zoanthus, veio tambem 2 caramujos que não connheço e uma mudinha de coral kenia. o aqua está com a halimeda e os vidros com macro-alga, ouvi dizer que é por mal circulação, minha mj quebrou o empeller.eu to muito fu @#%$%¨$$@&@  da vida. demais está tudo otimo mesmo.

31/12/2008

Nesses ultimos dias nada foi alterado, eu estáva adicionando magnesio, iodo, corretor de calcio e vitaminas a e b pra rv. vou começar a adicionar hidroxido de calcio. no momento é isso. amanha coloco fotos. 

02/01/2009

hoje fiz troca de 2l mais 2l de agua doce foi colocado.

07/01/2009

hoje fiz um sump e minha esposa montou 4 led´s azuis e ficou maravilhoso mesmo. semana passada meu canthigaster morreu fique mal. vou deixar ciclar mais um pouco. tirei as bioball e a lã estou tirando aos poucos. 

21/01/2009

hoje adicionei mais um coral que não lembro o nome, é lindo e quando a luz azul bate nele fica uma maravilha. meu sump amanha vai funcionar estou muito animado e acho que vou ganhar um novo morador um palhaço. amanha coloco fotos do meu aqua. coloquei 2 litros de agua doce.

14/02/08

faz muito tempo que não coloco não aqui e hoje resolvi atualizar tudo.Bom a 3 semanas comprei um trumpet green e era muito pequeno porem seus polipos estão a crescer muito rapido meu zoanthus soltou uns polipos filhotes e estão a crescer bem na alimeda. coloquei uma bomba de 1000l/h da buyo e a movimetação está otima, sem contar que as coralinas estão a enpestiar a aquario e as rochas. a agua está um pouco amarelada mais estou dando jeito estou a adicionar mais carvão e melhor.hoje vou fazer um sistema de pinga-pinga para o calcio. e fazer um gira- gira pra bomba. meu sump não deu certo as quedas não está funcionando direito vou arrumar hoje. boas vou adicionar fotos!!!!!

14/03/2009

Hoje vou escrever sobre a evolução do meu aqua. A alguns dias eu ganhei alguns corais de um amigo lojista. Valeu Pedro. os corais são:
7 zoanthus(entre eles 1 pink, 5 green e 1 que não sei o nome esse comprado).
2 trumpete green
2 mursh (acho que é assim que se escreve) rsrsrs.
2 carpete brown
1 star polypos
Bom em relação a peixes comprei por R$ 50,00  1 palhaço e 1 goby ( do Pedro). o goby vou buscar amanhã. minha iluminação não está boa mês que vem vou colocar uma hqi de 75w, a circulação está ótima, estou adicionado agua deionizada e melhora nos parametros e evidente. estou adicionando tambem kalk e as coralinas estão a aparecer. Bom no momento é isso. Agora vou colocar as fotos, podem cometar avontade as fotos estão abaixo.
custo geral do aquario 

vidro: R$ 70,00
subtrato: R$ 47,50
rocha: R$ 87,00
aquedor: R$ 25,90
bioballs: R$ 5,00
skimmer: R$ 100,00 (usado)
skilter: R$ 100,00 (usado)
testes: R$ 40,00
calha:  R$ 20,00
reator: R$ 42,90
lampada: R$ 26,00
invertebrados: R$ 10,00
coral: R$ 50,00
contact: R$ 5,00
carvão ativado: R$ 3,30
lã de vidro: R$ 1,95
saco pra carvão: R$2,90
magic calcium plus:R$ 27,00
peixe: R$ 85,00
led's azuis: R$ 4,00
silicone:R$ 11,00
cano pvc 1/4'' + 6 cotovelos: R$ 5,30
total ate agora: R$ 817,05

algumas fotos!!!

primeira montagem




primeiros seres





skimmer e skilter
[IMG][/IMG]

por cima do skilter

skilter funcionado


2º montagem de layaout



com o coral veio 2 camamujos q vive escondido e 5 estrelas o coral veio mal com muita alga verde e vermelha dei um trato com uma escova e ficou mara!!!!


1º peixe canthigaster





3º layout



Meu anjo com meu sonho de aqua!!!srsrsrs

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

para que as biobolas,nao deves ter.a la de vidro para que serve?

----------


## carlos teodosio

as bioballs serve para biologia para juntar bacterias no aqua a la é para reter a sujeira mais grossa assim foi explicado. porque não devo ter bioball? percebi que vc é fã do iron maden já fui no show dos caras muito loco. tive banda por 2 anos, toco guitarra, baixo e um pouco de bateria.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

pelo facto de serem uma bomba relogio.sao fabricas de nitratos e consequentement de nitritos que em seguida se torna em amonia sendo um veneno para todos os seres levando a morte de todos os seres vivos do aquario.eu nao utilizo e dou o conselho de tirares tambem.

----------


## carlos teodosio

bom oq devo colocar no lugar das bioballs e da lã?
troco 2x por semana. amania 0. nitrato 0.
não tenho sump só o skimmer e o skilter que é um fitro com um skimmer acoplado nele e funciona muito bem.

bom tenho um coral zoanthus e não tenho hqi é nessessario tel lampada?
bacterias não ajuda na biologia do aqua?
vc acha q devo fazer um sump?
em relação a iluminação mandei fazer uma calha para 4 lampadas 3 brancas e uma azul cada uma com 20w será que esta bom?

por favor me desculpa por todas as perguntas é que eu quero me expecializar no assunto, pois quero montar uma loja de aquario por aqui somos muito carente de lojas. vou fazer cursos de aquarismo e   assim montar a loja.

grato.

----------


## carlos teodosio

Fotos atuais do aqua!!!!!!


Minha esposa montando os led's azuis do meu aqua.











fts do meu coral com os led's
















obs: no momento o sump não está funcionando porque a bomba está com o impeller quebrado, é uma mj1200 e o sump vai ficar do lado do aqua e a queda é feita por gravidade com cano pvc de 1/4'' com 2 cotovelos de  junção e o retorno de cano pvc de 1/4'' com 2 cotovelos de junção e um pedaço de cano no cotovelo que eu esquentei a ponta de apertei pra fazer um bico para melhor movimentação. estou pensando em montar um sistema para fazer uma especie de gira-gira na saida do retorno. em relação a bomba vou diminuir a potencia estou a pensar em colocar um de 700 l/h e estará otimo.

----------


## carlos teodosio

bom essas são as novas fotos, novo layout, novo coral e iluminação.

com algas verdes e vermelhas

 

as fotos não estão boas da pra ver bem a iluminação dos leds






trumpet green ( ja foi mudado tantas vezes de lugar agora está no mesmo lugar). eu dividi as bocas 




novo layout







são essa fotos amanha coloco mais!!!!

----------


## Matheus Freitas

Oww show de bola essas fotos heim??
parabens!!!

----------


## carlos teodosio

cara muito obrigado pelo comentario!!!!

amanha coloco mais fotos...

----------


## Felipe Grion

axei vc hehehehe !! lembra de mim ? 
entao cara montei meu aqua mais acabei perdendo meu 1º coral um Green star polyps :yb620:  não sei o porque ainda amonia zero, ph otimo, não to entendo!!! e perdi dois da  equipe de limpe e os dois são caramujo não paguros!
estou sem densimetro axo q esta com pouco sal! :Icon Cry: 
e cresceu mta alga  marrom tb que virou verde dps!!!!
vou tirar algumas fotos e posso postar aki para vc dar uma olhada?

abraços :SbSourire2: 
____________________
Felipe Grion

----------


## carlos teodosio

cara lembro sim de vc!!! bom em relação ao coral pode ter sido a temperatura. ela tem q está  a26°c. a salinidade é muito importante, pessa para o lojista onde vc compra fazer o teste de salinidade 1024 e otima. vc ta adicionando calcio? se tive só um coral e estiver a adicionar calcio ele vai subir muito pois o consumo é muito pouco. ou vc comprou ele já doente. a equipe de limpeza é normal morrer não se preocupe . em relação as algas todo aquario novo tem alga limpe o vidro todos os dias e troque 1 litro d´agua todos os dias assim vc ira eliminar as algas e melhores a circulação e tera um otimo resultado. depois vou marcar com vc para lhe da umas mudas de coral, uns carpet brown, zoanthus green e star polyps. está começando a dar mudas no meu aqua e vou vender alguns e dar outros. 
coloque fotos do aqua!!!!
abraços!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Felipe Grion

Oi tudo bom ? 
então meu coral morreu mesmo...E minha temperatura fica sempre em 27 a 29 graus não consigo estabiliza ela cara...moro em ribeirão preto aki eh mto quente e impossivel de adquirir um chiller =[ 
estou precisando de mta ajuda ....!
então c tiver como vc me manda umas mudas de coral vo agradecer mtooooooooooooooooooooo...hehehehehehe  :yb663: 

abraxxxx! 
 :SbOk2: 
_________________
Felipe Grion

----------


## carlos teodosio

cara coloca 2 ventoinhas de computador ligada em uma fonte de 12w pode colocar um timer o vc mesmo ligar e desligar, porem essa temperatura não é tao mal. porem com as ventoinhas vc ira perder muito mais agua, a evaporação é bem maior e terá de repor somente a agua doce, pois o sal não evapora.cara conserteza vou te ajudar muito, daqui 1 ou 2 semanas vou separar umas mudas desses corais pra vc.








cara acredita que acabei de comprar esse aqua por apenas 200,00 R$. é de um amigo meu ele tem uma loja de aqua e me vendeu esse aqua de 100 litros.só veio sem o skimmer.


cara pode contar comigo.

----------


## carlos teodosio

cara

----------


## carlos teodosio

fotos do aqua atualizado!!! a qualidade não é das melhores porem da pra ver a evolução!!!!!!!!








chegada do palhaço




já solto




sua nova casa! rsrsr



bom espero que gostem muito do meu aqua pois estou fazem o melhor para que eu tenha um pedaçinho do mar na minha casa e vcs o admirem pela sua beleza e qualidade!!!!!!

----------


## Felipe Grion

Fala Carlos tudo bom ? 
então fiz umas trocas parciais hj e coloquei mais sal !
essa semana vou comprar m densimetro para ficar medindo a densidade da agua aki em casa! axo q o problema mesmo foi o sal! ja  q vc disse q a temperatura esta ate bem !

Ah e sobre as suas mudas quando voce puder me mandar vai ajuda pakas ! :yb663: !! heheheheeh jah q estou apenas com 2 paguros no aqua e mais nada  :yb620: 

OBS:Ah e outra coisa mtooo show esse seu novo aqua ai tb hein !!!!! muito bakana e mto barato mesmo !
se o meu desse certo desse geito estaria mto feliz hehehehehe!

abraçosssssss
___________________
Felipe Grion

----------


## Reges Fernando Lopes

> Oi tudo bom ? 
> então meu coral morreu mesmo...E minha temperatura fica sempre em 27 a 29 graus não consigo estabiliza ela cara...moro em ribeirão preto aki eh mto quente e impossivel de adquirir um chiller =[ 
> estou precisando de mta ajuda ....!
> então c tiver como vc me manda umas mudas de coral vo agradecer mtooooooooooooooooooooo...hehehehehehe 
> 
> abraxxxx! 
> 
> _________________
> Felipe Grion


Blz!  tambem moro em Ribeirão e se vc quizer ajuda me ligue me manda um e-mail reges.lopes@esmotos.com.br

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

Esclarece-me uma coisa... essa rocha que está no nível inferior é rocha morta de marca 'Premium' !?

É que se é, não auguro nada de bom para o seu aquário... troca-as quanto antes!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde Carlos
> 
> Esclarece-me uma coisa... essa rocha que está no nível inferior é rocha morta de marca 'Premium' !?
> 
> É que se é, não auguro nada de bom para o seu aquário... troca-as quanto antes!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


A mim parece-me rocha vulcanica

----------

